# Cobb County Rut activity



## Bowhunter23 (Nov 17, 2017)

Has anyone had any rut activity or seen any bucks seeking lately? I have seen mostly does grouped together and a few small bucks cruising.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 17, 2017)

I live in Kennesaw and have a group of deer that the neighbors feed,  so I see them a lot.  I have been seeing the 2.5 year old bucks in the group alone and often sniffing for does.  Saw one out last night and got him riled up with a snort-wheeze and he was pacing looking for the other buck,  his neck was noticeably more swollen than it was a week or two ago when I last saw him. No chasing that I've noticed so far though.


----------



## Bowhunter23 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am not far from there, I live in Powder Springs area, hopefully next week it gets good. The only thing that scares me is seeing so many does together.


----------



## childers (Nov 28, 2017)

At least your seeing deer. I'm on the Corps and it's been a slow season


----------



## KKrueger (Nov 28, 2017)

I saw a lot of pre-rut action around Halloween give or take a few days, then no real rut action again until after thanksgiving.  I have seen 7 different good chasing scenarios since Thanksgiving.

Typically I would say around Nov 8 is when I see the most action.

West Cobb.


----------



## Bowhunter23 (Nov 29, 2017)

I think the secondary rut will be good. December 9th thru the 21st. I have seen scrapes show back up around this time.


----------

